# bidding



## careaway (Oct 1, 2013)

ive submitted a few bids for repairs within the last 3 months and gotten any of them so far is there a formula to retrieve more bids


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

careaway said:


> . . .is there a formula to retrieve more bids


Yes there is. I know I have it somewhere, I'll look. . .






























Ah, found it:

*FORMULA TO RETRIEVE MORE BIDS*

1. Carefully decipher the cost of all materials required
2. Carefully decipher the cost of all other expenses required (labor, equipment, etc)
3. Add lines 1 & 2 together, then subtract line 2 & reduce the difference by 10%
4. Submit the final # to your client (employer) and go wait by the nearest stump

When this formula is accurately used in the calculation of repair estimates in the P&P field, you will see a guaranteed increase in the amount of approvals you get.


Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Seriously, it all depends on who your client is, who their client is, who the bank/insurer/owner is, what type of loan it is, and whether it is a pre or post conveyance property. Each one of these conditions determines what types of repairs are approved and some will *only* accept estimates submitted through estimation software.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

For me, it depends on what your intro is....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*And then of course*



PropPresPro said:


> Seriously, it all depends on who your client is, who their client is, who the bank/insurer/owner is, what type of loan it is, and whether it is a pre or post conveyance property. Each one of these conditions determines what types of repairs are approved and some will *only* accept estimates submitted through estimation software.


And then there are those real funny bids like the property has a roof exposed, warped joists, falling ceilings, broken glass, water dripping from faulty stop valve causing mold and you bid it all any they have you repair something like loose interior door knobs or change a hinge on the kitchen cabinet or clean the fridge. The fridge by the way has no doors on it...... Go figure.:blink::whistling2::sleep1:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jovashut said:


> And then there are those real funny bids like the property has a roof exposed, warped joists, falling ceilings, broken glass, water dripping from faulty stop valve causing mold and you bid it all any they have you repair something like loose interior door knobs or change a hinge on the kitchen cabinet or clean the fridge. The fridge by the way has no doors on it...... Go figure.:blink::whistling2::sleep1:


Gutters gone, fascia gone, exposed rafters rotting away but we need the tree next to the house trimmed!:innocent:


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

*I have one*

Pull up to house to do a lock change.get out and realize that there's no windows,
Humm ok what ever.get drill and lock out head towards house.get up on porch look thru window and realize back of house burnt and is mostly gone.
Call office to tell them my findings assuming we wouldn't do anything here,WRONG change the lock and bid to board it up.WTF,,half of the house is in the basement.this is why I get tired of doing this work sometimes:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I just got a very similiar work order.*



Mason0127 said:


> Pull up to house to do a lock change.get out and realize that there's no windows,
> Humm ok what ever.get drill and lock out head towards house.get up on porch look thru window and realize back of house burnt and is mostly gone.
> Call office to tell them my findings assuming we wouldn't do anything here,WRONG change the lock and bid to board it up.WTF,,half of the house is in the basement.this is why I get tired of doing this work sometimes:


Somehow a cube monkey thinks I'm going to board up the dormer and burned roof, that's no problem, but not for normal pricing.
But wait there's more. About six months after the fire, when all was reported and boarded as well as could be without climbing on the burned out roof, I got a QC call back for dirty floors and walls.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> Somehow a cube monkey thinks I'm going to board up the dormer and burned roof, that's no problem, but not for normal pricing.
> But wait there's more. About six months after the fire, when all was reported and boarded as well as could be without climbing on the burned out roof, I got a QC call back for dirty floors and walls.


Once again more proof that these imbeciles never read a pcr or job notes that we submit. They sit in front of their screens with the instructions from management swirling in their heads "find something wrong,dirty floors, grass clippings, a leaf on the porch, a missing picture that's how you/we make our/your money people find it"


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Somehow a cube monkey thinks I'm going to board up the dormer and burned roof, that's no problem, but not for normal pricing.
> But wait there's more. About six months after the fire, when all was reported and boarded as well as could be without climbing on the burned out roof, I got a QC call back for dirty floors and walls.


I got one the other day that said the ceiling fans were filthy and needed to be cleaned. I said I would not even acknowledge the QC report until they reviewed my pictures again, looked over the approved work order again and fired the imbecile who reported this. They wanted to know why, so I told them that I had been paid to remove all of the ceiling fans throughout the house and while I was sure they were filthy it was because they were buried in a landfill not becasue we did not clean them. They decided the QC report was bogus too and I have heard nothing more about it.


----------

